# How's your flowers, Pops?



## burglar (14 October 2012)

My son always asks, "How's your flowers, Pops?"

After I tell him, he always asks "Can ya eat them?"

"No, you can't eat them. 
They are Hippeastrums!
The leaves are poisonous.
The flowers are poisonous."


----------



## Tink (15 October 2012)

Lovely flowers, burglar.

Its beautiful this time of year, the flowers are all blooming, leaves back on the trees.
Everything is so green after all the rain.

Time to smell the roses : )


----------



## burglar (19 October 2012)

This one opened this morning!!


----------



## cynic (21 October 2012)

burglar said:


> This one opened this morning!!
> 
> View attachment 49375




What a beauty!

P.S. Burglar, your posts of late keep reminding me of that character played by Peter Sellers in the movie "Being there".


----------



## burglar (21 October 2012)

> P.S. Burglar, your posts of late keep reminding me of that character played by Peter Sellers in the movie "Being there".



I've not seen the film. 
I hope that's a compliment!


----------



## Tink (21 October 2012)

Very nice burglar.
That second photo reminds me of orchids, another plant I like.

I have some blood red roses sitting on my table, picked from the garden, and the perfume is running through my home -- love it : )


----------



## cynic (21 October 2012)

burglar said:


> View attachment 49400
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Given that the star (Peter Sellers) walks on water at the very end of the film, I think I can safely say that it is a compliment. However, some less enlightened viewers may overlook this aspect and misinterpret the film as being about a simple gardener whose comments are interpreted as being evidence of economic and political genius.


----------



## burglar (21 October 2012)

Tink said:


> Very nice burglar.
> That second photo reminds me of orchids, another plant I like.
> 
> I have some blood red roses sitting on my table, picked from the garden, and the perfume is running through my home -- love it : )




Traditional roses do smell wonderful. 
Boronias smell good too.
Jonquils are delightful!

Nothing compares to orange blossom!



Disclosure: I do not hold roses, boronias, jonquils or oranges.


----------



## Julia (21 October 2012)

Massed smaller flowers can be nice also.


----------



## burglar (22 October 2012)

Julia said:


> Massed smaller flowers can be nice also.




Agreed! 
I like what you have done at what I assume is the boundary!


----------



## DocK (22 October 2012)

Hi Burglar,

I have some hippeastras blooming for the first time - they're certainly eye-catching.  Is it ok to remove the spent flower, or should it be left to wither on the plant?  I've a vague recollection that removing spent blooms sometimes affects future flowering in some way?

Mine are in a small garden mixed in with petunias, ivy geraniums, groundcover roses, nasturtiums and pansies.  It's a bit of a jumble, but very pretty atm.


----------



## burglar (22 October 2012)

DocK said:


> ...  Is it ok to remove the spent flower, ...
> Mine are in a small garden mixed in with petunias, ivy geraniums, groundcover roses, nasturtiums and pansies.  It's a bit of a jumble, but very pretty atm.




Hi DocK,
Jumbled is prettier than straight lines!
Isn't it a great time of year!!

I used to remove spent blooms until I found they produce a seedpod.
These contain around 40 seeds per pod.
My delight was shortlived when I discovered the low rate of germination.
Mine were around 3-4%.
Then I found out they don't flower until 3 years old!
They do, however, flower 2 to 3 times a year!

Best part is the bulblets and how they like to cluster!


----------



## DocK (22 October 2012)

burglar said:


> Hi DocK,
> Jumbled is prettier than straight lines!
> Isn't it a great time of year!!




It certainly is - but only if I keep taking my antihistamines!  Stopping to smell the flowers can be pleasurable, but  sinus-inducing!  



> I used to remove spent blooms until I found they produce a seedpod.
> These contain around 40 seeds per pod.
> My delight was shortlived when I discovered the low rate of germination.
> Mine were around 3-4%.
> ...



OK, I shall resist the urge to snip the old flowers off.  One of the reasons I put them in was for their self-propagating habit - my agapanthus have multiplied beautifully over the years, and thrive on my style of gardening - neglect


----------



## Tink (22 October 2012)

Very pretty Julia.

LOL -- I have similar DocK, love cottage gardens, and I am abit of a plant thief, as in, if I like a plant, I will ask if I can please take a cutting. Sometimes they take off, other times they dont, I do enjoy trying.
I love the different plants that pop up throughout the garden.  
I tend to stick to abit of a colour theme.


----------



## Julia (22 October 2012)

Photos of your gardens, anyone?  I love seeing other people's gardens.
Tink, the only plus I can think of for living enduring a cold winter such as Melbourne's is the beauty of the first flush of the new season's roses.  Just too hard to grow up here.  I tried for a few years but gave up in the face of all the fungal diseases.


----------



## burglar (23 October 2012)

Gotta love Lavender!!


----------



## Tink (23 October 2012)

Yes, I can understand that Julia, I dont have alot of roses. Geraniums are just as pretty without the thorns.

Yes love lavender too, burglar, Another plant thats easy to propagate - pick a piece, pop it in the ground and watch them grow.

They are beautiful in bloom as they are at the moment.


----------



## MrBurns (23 October 2012)

Julia said:


> Massed smaller flowers can be nice also.




Lovely garden there Julia.


----------



## burglar (24 October 2012)

Julia said:


> Massed smaller flowers can be nice also.






DocK said:


> ... It's a bit of a jumble, but very pretty atm.






Tink said:


> ... Geraniums are just as pretty without the thorns ...


----------



## Tink (24 October 2012)

Yes, very pretty burglar.
Whats that last photo? Thats a nice flower.

My backyard smells of Orange Blossom, very nice : )-- the bees have been having a field day.


----------



## burglar (24 October 2012)

Tink said:


> Yes, very pretty burglar.
> Whats that last photo? Thats a nice flower.
> 
> My backyard smells of Orange Blossom, very nice : )-- the bees have been having a field day.




It's a cactus.
Fist sized, ball shaped and fluted!
Just opened yesterday. 

The first time I have seen it in flower!



I love gardening!!


----------



## Julia (24 October 2012)

The cactus flower is gorgeous, burglar.  At first I thought it looked like a water lily.


----------



## burglar (24 October 2012)

Julia said:


> The cactus flower is gorgeous, burglar.  At first I thought it looked like a water lily.


----------



## Tink (25 October 2012)

I can see you love gardening, burglar, and good on you.
I enjoy it too.

That cactus flower is beautiful.
I had too many cactus injuries as a child that I avoid the plant.

A friend just gave me a bucket of bulbs yesterday, she said it was a mixture of everything, this will be interesting.
She knows I love colour : )


----------



## burglar (29 October 2012)

Julia said:


> Photos of your gardens, anyone?  I love seeing other people's gardens ...




I took my photos with a mobile phone,
emailed them to a PC,
saved them to the desktop, 
and presto!

If I can do it,
anyone can!


----------



## waza1960 (29 October 2012)

Nice flowers everyone here's a pic of my roundabout garden


----------



## Julia (29 October 2012)

Nice, waza.  What are the tall trees, the trunks of which we can see?


----------



## waza1960 (29 October 2012)

> Nice, waza. What are the tall trees, the trunks of which we can see?




 I think they're flooded gum I believe my grandfather planted them many years ago...


----------



## burglar (30 October 2012)

waza1960 said:


> I think they're flooded gum I believe my grandfather planted them many years ago...




Hi waza,
A beautiful foliage garden!






On the verge!
My neighbour informs me that these are Primroses!
Most delicate, they open at twilight and stay open overnight.
They wither by noon.

I always thought they were endemic.
Shows what thought does!

After watching Kingdom of Plants, 
I think these little beauties might be pollinated by moths!


----------



## Julia (30 October 2012)

burglar said:


> My neighbour informs me that these are Primroses!



They're known as weeds here.

Link to photo of English primrose, very similar to polyanthus.
http://www.google.com.au/search?q=E...bBOrmmAW58oGIDw&ved=0CB0QsAQ&biw=1024&bih=605
(Sorry, did try to post the photo but failed due to technical incompetence.)


----------



## Julia (30 October 2012)

Just trying again with the photograph.


----------



## waza1960 (31 October 2012)

Here's a tree orchid from my mothers garden .The orchid would be as old as me
 Only trouble is flowers only last for about a week


----------



## burglar (31 October 2012)

waza1960 said:


> Here's a tree orchid from my mothers garden .The orchid would be as old as me
> Only trouble is flowers only last for about a week




On the left of the tree ochid, .... a hippeastrum or two, if I'm not very much mistaken!


----------



## burglar (1 November 2012)

Late afternoon magic!!


----------



## waza1960 (1 November 2012)

> Late afternoon magic!!




 I admire your photography which is just as impressive as the flowers IMO.


----------



## burglar (2 November 2012)

waza1960 said:


> I admire your photography which is just as impressive as the flowers IMO.




My photography is only impressive because of the flowers, 
but I thank you for the compliment.


It's the photos I reject ...


----------



## burglar (2 November 2012)

waza1960 said:


> Here's a tree orchid from my mothers garden .The orchid would be as old as me
> Only trouble is flowers only last for about a week




The tree to the left of the tree orchid ... is it a frangipani?


----------



## MrBurns (2 November 2012)

Roses, roses, roses..........


----------



## Julia (2 November 2012)

That last photo is especially lovely.


----------



## MrBurns (2 November 2012)

Julia said:


> That last photo is especially lovely.




Yes I outdid myself there and with an iPhone too.

The others have too much glare, too white......


----------



## DB008 (2 November 2012)

Been working at my friends Nursery. 

Some very nice flowers. Best in Sydney (well, l seem to think so!)

Some pics, can grab more if anyone needs close ups.

Various pics....


----------



## MrBurns (2 November 2012)

Very nice, reminded me of this in Amsterdam, went there in 08' the factory is about a kilometre long, I kid you not


----------



## Tink (2 November 2012)

Beautiful gardens 

Those roses are gorgeous, Mr Burns.
DB, love those flowers, are they lupins/snapdragons in the back -- tall white ones? 
I like those.


----------



## MrBurns (2 November 2012)

Thanks Tink, for those who dont know about it this is interesting - 


> Aalsmeer Flower Auction (Bloemenveiling Aalsmeer) is a flower auction, located in Aalsmeer, the Netherlands.
> 
> It is the largest flower auction in the world. The auction building of the flower auction in Aalsmeer is the 4th largest building by floor space in the world, covering 990,000 m ² (10.6 million sq ft; 243 acres).[1] Flowers from all over the world (Europe, Ecuador, Colombia, Ethiopia, etc.) are traded on a daily basis at the Aalsmeer facilities. Around 20 million flowers are sold daily with a 10% increase around special days such as Valentine's Day and Mothers day. Their flowers are subjected to around 30 checks so they can be graded on a scale (A1, A2 and B).
> 
> The auction is set up as a Dutch auction in which the price starts high and works its way down. Bidders get only a few seconds to bid on the flowers before they are shipped off to the new owner's business.




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aalsmeer_Flower_Auction


----------



## DB008 (2 November 2012)

Tink said:


> DB, love those flowers, are they lupins/snapdragons in the back -- tall white ones?
> I like those.




As far as I know, the tall white ones are white delphinium's. There are some blue delphinium's going strong at the moment too.
l'll post pics next week.

Never done this type of work in my life, just helping a mate out, am loving it.


----------



## Julia (2 November 2012)

DB008 said:


> As far as I know, the tall white ones are white delphinium's. There are some blue delphinium's going strong at the moment too.




Delphiniums are gorgeous.  They need a cool climate to bloom well.
For those of us in the subtropics, the blue and white salvias are very similar and very hardy.


----------



## DocK (3 November 2012)

DB008 said:


> Been working at my friends Nursery.
> 
> Some very nice flowers. Best in Sydney (well, l seem to think so!)
> 
> ...




Can anyone tell me what the red-foliaged plants are (between the green and pink) and whether they'd grow in Gold Coast?  I've never had much luck trying to grow a bushy shrub with red or pink foliage between rows of golden duranta in my large sloping front yard.  Presently there are some lilly-pilly "cascade" limping along, but not thriving.  I've thought of trying photinias, but I believe only new growth is coloured for a short time during the year.


----------



## Julia (3 November 2012)

DocK said:


> Can anyone tell me what the red-foliaged plants are (between the green and pink) and whether they'd grow in Gold Coast?



Hard to identify at that distance.  They look similar to the Rhoeo, a very hardy low growing plant, but the Rhoeo has green on one side of the leaf and the purple/red on the other.

The photinia would grow to a similar 'look' and structure as your duranta and are very hardy.  I've only grown them in NZ where they might behave differently but there they'd send out new red growth following each light pruning.  Just like lilly pillies.


----------



## MrBurns (3 November 2012)

Another one of that rose, they're quite extraordinary at the moment.


----------



## burglar (4 November 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Another one of that rose, they're quite extraordinary at the moment. ...




Mr. Burns' "Excellent..."


----------



## burglar (7 November 2012)

DB008 said:


> ... Best in Sydney (well, l seem to think so!)
> 
> Some pics, can grab more if anyone needs close ups.




I think so too, and some close ups would be appreciated!


----------



## burglar (7 November 2012)

Say goodbye to the tatty red "easter lilly".
Say hello to the beautiful bicolour canna!


----------



## DB008 (11 November 2012)

This week, Guraniums. 

WOW.

They look great.























Will get some more pics throughout the week. 

Julia, some blue Delphinium's just for you.....(sorry about the poor quality)


----------



## Julia (11 November 2012)

DB008 said:


> Julia, some blue Delphiniums just for you.....(sorry about the poor quality)



Thanks, Dan.


----------



## DocK (24 November 2012)

Just noticed this little beauty in my garden - I forgot I planted a few begonia bulbs quite some time ago.


----------



## burglar (26 November 2012)

DocK said:


> ... Just noticed this little beauty in my garden - I forgot I planted a few begonia bulbs quite some time ago.




'Tis the little surprises that make gardening so rewarding!


----------



## Julia (18 December 2012)

Petunias are tough enough to withstand this hot weather.  This one is "Raspberry Ripple".


----------



## DocK (19 December 2012)

I will admit to petunia envy - your's look much better than mine atm - after a good start mine are looking very leggy and have lovely flowers at the end of rather ugly browned-off stems.  Are yours in full sun, how far apart were the seedlings planted and how much do you water them?  I feel these areas are where mine may be suffering as they're in part shade and although I try to water them often, it has been very dry here of late. Mine have been in a couple of months though, maybe I should just cut them back and hope for a second flush of flowers?


----------



## Julia (19 December 2012)

DocK said:


> I will admit to petunia envy - your's look much better than mine atm - after a good start mine are looking very leggy and have lovely flowers at the end of rather ugly browned-off stems.  Are yours in full sun, how far apart were the seedlings planted and how much do you water them?  I feel these areas are where mine may be suffering as they're in part shade and although I try to water them often, it has been very dry here of late. Mine have been in a couple of months though, maybe I should just cut them back and hope for a second flush of flowers?



All petunias go as you describe after their first good flush, DocK.  If you cut them back by about two thirds (I have killed them by cutting back too hard), fertilise with such as "Thrive" liquid about every ten days, water generously in this weather, they will reward you with another blooming every bit as good as the first time.  You'll see the first new shoots about ten days after cutting back.

That bed is in full sun all day.

Before replanting any of the flower beds, I turn the soil over very thoroughly and add several bags of Searle's Three in One, then leave it a couple of weeks before replanting watering regularly.  (That much fertiliser can burn new seedlings if not allowed to work its way through.)

I'm also generous with the water.  Sprinkler system is on for about 45 minutes each evening.

Another suggestion:  look for the spreading petunias, rather than just the usual seedlings.  Some of these are perennials and they are all much better performers than the older type.  I plant the spreading ones about 30 cm apart or closer.  Doesn't matter if they blend into one another - the effect is quite pretty.


----------



## DocK (19 December 2012)

Thanks for the reply - I'll cut mine back late this afternoon once it's cooled down a little - scorching here the past few days.  I've never really grown annuals or bulbs before, just your standard shrubs, groundcovers etc.  I'll certainly get some thrive and give them a good feed - I have some groundcover roses and ivy geraniums in the same bed that will certainly benefit from a feed also.  Mine are planted in a garden bed that I also planted several spring-flowering bulbs in, and I'm considering underplanting them with autumn-flowering bulbs such as daffodils so that once the petunias are finished there'll be something coming up to replace them.  Will this work?  It will make turning the bed over impossible though.  What do you do with that bed once the annuals are on their last legs?  I don't really want parts of my garden bed to be bare for part of the year as it's right outside my front door and I'm aiming for "pretty".

I _think_ I did plant the spreading type, but I think they're too far apart and next year I'll certainly plant twice as many and crowd them in a bit more - the effect is much more pleasing.


----------



## Julia (19 December 2012)

DocK said:


> Thanks for the reply - I'll cut mine back late this afternoon once it's cooled down a little - scorching here the past few days.  I've never really grown annuals or bulbs before, just your standard shrubs, groundcovers etc.



It takes experimentation with annuals to get to know what will do well and what will struggle, especially in our hot summers.

I'd suggest not having any sort of bulbs in the same bed as flowering annuals.  I'm not sure what you mean when you say 'autumn flowering daffodils".  I've never known any daffodil to flower any time other than early spring, even winter in Qld.  They are essentially cold climate flowers, along with tulips, hyacinths, etc.
The other problem with having bulbs in the same bed is that they will probably rot if you're giving that bed enough water to ensure flourishing of your summer annuals.  Most people trying to grow cold climate bulbs in Queensland find they flower well only the first year.  I've tried lifting the bulbs and refrigerating them until time to replant but it was less than successful and not worth the trouble.

The only bulbs I've found will do not badly for more than one year is Freesia.  But again that will rot in summer if watered as you need for eg petunias.


> I'll certainly get some thrive and give them a good feed - I have some groundcover roses and ivy geraniums in the same bed that will certainly benefit from a feed also.



The liquid fertilisers are useful for top up nutrition, but you can't beat clearing the bed and digging in plenty of Five in One.  This is not just a stimulant to flowering but a soil conditioner which adds humus and nutrients to the soil for healthy root growth etc.  Here's the description of the function of this organic product:
http://www.searles.com.au/SoilMixesComposts.html

You can easily apply it around your groundcover roses and ivy geraniums as a top dressing, water well and it will make its way through to the roots.


> Mine are planted in a garden bed that I also planted several spring-flowering bulbs in, and I'm considering underplanting them with autumn-flowering bulbs such as daffodils so that once the petunias are finished there'll be something coming up to replace them.  Will this work?



As above, imo, no.  what you could do is plant the bulbs in pots, putting them in a paper bag in the frig during the summer.  Essentially, the conditions which will allow your bulbs to flower will not suit our summer annuals.



> What do you do with that bed once the annuals are on their last legs?  I don't really want parts of my garden bed to be bare for part of the year as it's right outside my front door and I'm aiming for "pretty".



You only need to have the bed looking empty for a couple of weeks after you've thoroughly turned over the soil and mixed in the Five in One.  Then you'll find at the nursery plenty of quite well developed annual seedlings or decent sized perennials that will give you a good show of colour within about three weeks as long as you keep the water up to them.



> I _think_ I did plant the spreading type, but I think they're too far apart and next year I'll certainly plant twice as many and crowd them in a bit more - the effect is much more pleasing.



There are two types of spreading petunias :  one is a perennial and the other an annual.  The perennial is usually available in quite large plants, individual pots with already a spread of around 20cms at least and flowering.

They're pretty expensive.  I usually get about ten of these, then fill in around them with smaller annuals, including standard petunias.  Two other free flowering annuals which will do very well in the hot summer are phlox and alyssum.  These mixed in around your spreading petunias will quickly give you the effect you're looking for.

If you have a bed which is against a fence, or not exposed to too much wind, what works really well is to plant blue salvias as a background.  They grow to about half a metre tall with gorgeous purple blue spiky flowers.  Very tough and flower for a long time. Again you can cut them back for repeat flowering.  Then in front of that the phlox which grow to around half that height and are multi coloured, then in front of the phlox the alyssum which comes in a mauve colour as well as white.  That would give you the English cottage garden sort of effect if that appeals.

Photos herewith:  phlox is in the small photo.  Great example of how you can use alyssum as a ground cover/filler.


----------



## Julia (19 December 2012)

This is a better photo of phlox:


----------



## DocK (19 December 2012)

Julia said:


> It takes experimentation with annuals to get to know what will do well and what will struggle, especially in our hot summers.
> 
> I'd suggest not having any sort of bulbs in the same bed as flowering annuals.  I'm not sure what you mean when you say 'autumn flowering daffodils".  I've never known any daffodil to flower any time other than early spring, even winter in Qld.  They are essentially cold climate flowers, along with tulips, hyacinths, etc.
> The other problem with having bulbs in the same bed is that they will probably rot if you're giving that bed enough water to ensure flourishing of your summer annuals.  Most people trying to grow cold climate bulbs in Queensland find they flower well only the first year.  I've tried lifting the bulbs and refrigerating them until time to replant but it was less than successful and not worth the trouble.
> ...




I think I've confused myself!  I overhauled the garden beds either side of my front door earlier this year and planted some spring flowering bulbs in autumn - hippeastras, tuberous begonias, aquilegias etc.  Later added some petunias, phlox and nasturtium (phlox & nasturtium from seed with mixed results).  Based on your description it would appear that the petunias were definately annuals.  I was thinking of planting some more bulbs in spring to flower next autumn, namely daffodils etc but have clearly left it way too late and I had my doubts as to how they'd go here on the Humid Coast.  The hippys were lovely but reasonably short-lived, only one of the begonias flowered well and the aquilegias were a bit of a disappointment.  Your point re bulbs rotting makes much sense and I know I don't have the will to lift and store, nor the fridge space, so won't bother with them any more.  Once the existing bulbs have died off I'll cut back the plant and leave the bulbs in place to survive or not.



> The liquid fertilisers are useful for top up nutrition, but you can't beat clearing the bed and digging in plenty of Five in One.  This is not just a stimulant to flowering but a soil conditioner which adds humus and nutrients to the soil for healthy root growth etc.  Here's the description of the function of this organic product:
> http://www.searles.com.au/SoilMixesComposts.html
> 
> You can easily apply it around your groundcover roses and ivy geraniums as a top dressing, water well and it will make its way through to the roots.




Yes, I'll give this a go.  




> You only need to have the bed looking empty for a couple of weeks after you've thoroughly turned over the soil and mixed in the Five in One.  Then you'll find at the nursery plenty of quite well developed annual seedlings or decent sized perennials that will give you a good show of colour within about three weeks as long as you keep the water up to them.




Are you saying that the summer annuals will last through to autumn or winter and that I could then plant more or less the same annuals a few weeks later?  I guess with our very mild winters this is a possibility - I just assumed there'd be at least a few months when they wouldn't grow.  I guess once the roses and geranium spread a little it won't really matter in any case.



> There are two types of spreading petunias :  one is a perennial and the other an annual.  The perennial is usually available in quite large plants, individual pots with already a spread of around 20cms at least and flowering.
> 
> They're pretty expensive.  I usually get about ten of these, then fill in around them with smaller annuals, including standard petunias.  Two other free flowering annuals which will do very well in the hot summer are phlox and alyssum.  These mixed in around your spreading petunias will quickly give you the effect you're looking for.
> 
> ...



.

Will look for the spreading petunias next time - agree that a couple of them would add instant colour while the others catch up.  I did plant some phlox from seed, wouldn't bother again as the seedlings generally so cheap so will plant them next time.  The gardens are against walls so your outline above would work very well - it sounds lovely.  Keeping the water up to them will be the main issue - will have to add to the auto irrigation system.  I hate paying an excess water bill but I guess if I want a pretty flower garden that's the price that has to be paid.  Luckily the two gardens concerned are fairly small.

I picked up some verbena from Bunnings this week which is adding a lovely splash of colour.


----------



## Julia (19 December 2012)

DocK said:


> I think I've confused myself!  I overhauled the garden beds either side of my front door earlier this year and planted some spring flowering bulbs in autumn - hippeastras, tuberous begonias, aquilegias etc.



Bulbs are not all the same.  You have the cold climate ones such as daffodils, narcissus, hyacinths which proliferate in England, New Zealand and other cold climates.  They are really not suited to the subtropics.
These flower as the frosts disappear at the end of winter.

Then you have tuberous plants such as the hippeastra which are tough as old boots and will grow anywhere pretty warm.  Dahlias also are a tuber and will grow here, though the flowers will be a poor shadow of what they are in a cooler environment.

I wouldn't be bothering with tuberous begonias in this climate.  They are also suited to cool to cold climates where they bloom beautifully in their cool summers.  I've had some tuberous begonia flower heads about the size of dinner plates in Christchurch in early summer.  Aquilegia also will be less than happy here.



> Later added some petunias, phlox and nasturtium (phlox & nasturtium from seed with mixed results).  Based on your description it would appear that the petunias were definately annuals.  I was thinking of planting some more bulbs in spring to flower next autumn, namely daffodils etc but have clearly left it way too late and I had my doubts as to how they'd go here on the Humid Coast.  The hippys were lovely but reasonably short-lived, only one of the begonias flowered well and the aquilegias were a bit of a disappointment.



Hope I've explained this above.  
When talking about bulbs it's the time of flowering that's referred to, not the time of planting.



> Are you saying that the summer annuals will last through to autumn or winter and that I could then plant more or less the same annuals a few weeks later?



In most cases, yes.  You can certainly grow petunias year round, ditto phlox and alyssum, plus several little 'filler' daisy type plants.


> I guess with our very mild winters this is a possibility - I just assumed there'd be at least a few months when they wouldn't grow.



Not at all.  But you can take advantage of the cooler months to plant pansies and violas.  Best display of flowers of all during winter here are Impatiens which come in a brilliant range of colours.  You could plant the larger New Guinea Impatiens at the back, then the lower growing hybrids at the front, then some pansies and violas in front of those again.  Another thing you can do is plant both Italian and Curly Parsley amongst your flowers.  It provides a splash of green and looks attractive, helps keep bugs away and is useful.



> Will look for the spreading petunias next time - agree that a couple of them would add instant colour while the others catch up.  I did plant some phlox from seed, wouldn't bother again as the seedlings generally so cheap so will plant them next time.



I've always failed with seeds so never bother.



> The gardens are against walls so your outline above would work very well - it sounds lovely.  Keeping the water up to them will be the main issue - will have to add to the auto irrigation system.  I hate paying an excess water bill but I guess if I want a pretty flower garden that's the price that has to be paid.  Luckily the two gardens concerned are fairly small.



Just consider the water bill amongst your overall domestic expenses and it will almost certainly be minimal.
Surely a small price for the huge pleasure of looking at a colourful flower garden.  My water bill is always high but a flower garden is a priority for me.



> I picked up some verbena from Bunnings this week which is adding a lovely splash of colour.



Again there are two types of verbena, annual and perennial.  I've had the purple perennial for years.  Dies off at the end of summer and rapidly comes to life in summer again.  It's quite a different plant to the annual one which I've put in this year for the first time and I'll use it again as it has done really well.
One more suggestion:  if you remove dead flowers from all your plants you will encourage better flowering.
Only takes a few minutes and makes a real difference.

Hope to see some photos when you get it all established.  Good luck.  Gardening is a total soul restorer.


----------



## burglar (19 December 2012)

Julia said:


> Petunias are tough enough to withstand this hot weather.  This one is "Raspberry Ripple".




I too, will admit to petunia envy.
And yours are fantastic!!

I have used them in the past for a splash of summer colour.


----------



## burglar (31 December 2012)

It's that time of year!










Seed pods from my Hippies. 
Yes, that is a "slouch hat penny"!


----------



## Julia (31 December 2012)

Just foliage can be quite attractive.


----------



## Julia (1 January 2013)

burglar said:


> Seed pods from my Hippies.



burglar, if you want more seed pods of these I'd be happy to post them to you.
I don't like the hippiastrum, only reluctantly planted it because someone gave it to me, and am about to toss it out.  I see quite a lot of seed pods there.  If you want them, just PM me an address.


----------



## burglar (2 January 2013)

Julia said:


> burglar, if you want more seed pods of these I'd be happy to post them to you.
> I don't like the hippiastrum, only reluctantly planted it because someone gave it to me, and am about to toss it out.  I see quite a lot of seed pods there.  If you want them, just PM me an address.




Hi Julia,
Thanks for the offer!
I have several hundred seeds and expecting 
more from the next round of flowers.


----------



## DocK (3 January 2013)

The view from my window makes staying at my laptop more attractive.  My Golden Lantana makes a very cheerful show:


----------



## Julia (5 January 2013)

Again, not flowers, but I like the way the late afternoon sun catches the new red-tipped growth on the lilly pillies.


----------



## burglar (6 January 2013)

Heat wave not quite over, I decided to roam the neighbourhood.
I do this regularly, to see what does well in our area!

It is the best tip I ever received about gardening.

Anyways, here I was looking around for a splash of colour.
I spied a Protea in bloom, a magnificent specimen.

Sorry, no photo!


----------



## MrBurns (6 January 2013)

burglar said:


> Heat wave not quite over, I decided to roam the neighbourhood.
> I do this regularly, to see what does well in our area!
> It is the best tip I ever received about gardening.




Thata a great idea burglar, you could take photos with your iphone and show the nursery...


----------



## DocK (6 January 2013)

burglar said:


> Heat wave not quite over, I decided to roam the neighbourhood.
> I do this regularly, to see what does well in our area!
> 
> It is the best tip I ever received about gardening.
> ...




Photo! Photo!
I love proteas, but too humid for them where I live.  

If you can stand the heat Burlar, I really do think you should see to your fitness tomorrow and take another walk.  With your photo-taking device of choice  Nobody likes a tease.....


----------



## Julia (6 January 2013)

Just google "protea".  You'll find dozens of photographs.
Individual taste, of course, but I think they're awful things  I think they're South African natives.  They remind me of the Australian native Banksias which I also dislike.


----------



## burglar (6 January 2013)

DocK said:


> Photo! Photo!
> I love proteas, but too humid for them where I live.
> 
> If you can stand the heat Burlar, I really do think you should see to your fitness tomorrow and take another walk.  With your photo-taking device of choice  Nobody likes a tease.....




I had to trespass to get close, fortunately this is easy for burglars!  :


----------



## DocK (6 January 2013)

burglar said:


> I had to trespass to get close, fortunately this is easy for burglars!  :




Well done Burglar!  Good to know the criminal skills aren't too rusty to be put to good use  Yes, Julia, I know how to use Google Images - but images of perfect flowers or nursery specimens are just not the same as seeing real plants in real gardens.  Which is, I daresay, why we've posted pictures of our own.  

That one does seem very healthy and vigorous, doesn't it?  My mother-in-law used to have a lovely specimen, and I believe they're quite easy to grow in dry areas - just don't like humidity.  They'll tolerate quite poor soil (which I can provide) and are quite drought tolerant, which is why I've often wished they'd grow well in my garden.  There are some species of grevillea that struggle here on the Gold Coast, but others do quite well and they're as close as I can get to growing a protea.


----------



## Julia (6 January 2013)

DocK said:


> Yes, Julia, I know how to use Google Images - but images of perfect flowers or nursery specimens are just not the same as seeing real plants in real gardens.  Which is, I daresay, why we've posted pictures of our own.



Fine.  Just perhaps be a bit careful about planting noxious weeds. especially if you have pets.
http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/4790_7309.htm


----------



## DocK (7 January 2013)

Julia said:


> Fine.  Just perhaps be a bit careful about planting noxious weeds. especially if you have pets.
> http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/4790_7309.htm






	

		
			
		

		
	
yellow-flowered sterile hybrid, involving Lantana camara and Lantana montevidensis (Photo: Sheldon Navie

It's the hybrid version, sold as non-spreading and sterile.  It has been in my garden for at least 5 years and has not spread at all.  I don't have pets - and it certainly does not seem to offend the neighbour's cat - unfortunately.


----------



## burglar (7 January 2013)

DocK said:


> View attachment 50311
> 
> 
> It's the hybrid version, sold as non-spreading and sterile.  It has been in my garden for at least 5 years and has not spread at all.  I don't have pets - and it certainly does not seem to offend the neighbour's cat - unfortunately.




It's a rich golden colour. 
It must give you great joy to see them from indoors. 





Regarding the cat: there are plants that *will offend *the neighbour's cat!


----------



## burglar (7 January 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Thata a great idea burglar, you could take photos with your iphone and show the nursery...




Hi MrBurns, 

I have driven past the Protea Farm when closed.

Will make an effort in April when they're open:
http://www.southaustralia.com/info.aspx?id=9000597


----------



## DocK (7 January 2013)

burglar said:


> It's a rich golden colour.
> It must give you great joy to see them from indoors.
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, very cheery.  Responds well to a very harsh cut-back after flowering.  

The neighbour's cat is a sore point.  We've had the most lovely neighbour ever since building our house 16 years ago.  Unfortunately his wife died, and the new wife came with a cat.  She seems to think we should feel privileged at having her cat grace our yard with its presence (and poo) and makes no attempt to keep it at home.  We really enjoyed the blue-tongued lizards and bearded dragons that liked to sun themselves on our bush rocks in the garden, and I enjoy the sight of native birds in my garden.  The cat is a menace to both.  Although her cat comes with a bell around its neck, it still manages to bail up the odd bird (baby, I expect) and I do my best to discourage it with judicious applications of water if I happen to be watering the garden at the time.  It also has a most unfortunate habit of leaping upon geckos on the flyscreens over my windows and scaring me half to death, and ripping rents in the screens into the bargain.


----------



## cynic (7 January 2013)

DocK said:


> Yes, very cheery.  Responds well to a very harsh cut-back after flowering.
> 
> The neighbour's cat is a sore point.  We've had the most lovely neighbour ever since building our house 16 years ago.  Unfortunately his wife died, and the new wife came with a cat.  She seems to think we should feel privileged at having her cat grace our yard with its presence (and poo) and makes no attempt to keep it at home.  We really enjoyed the blue-tongued lizards and bearded dragons that liked to sun themselves on our bush rocks in the garden, and I enjoy the sight of native birds in my garden.  The cat is a menace to both.  Although her cat comes with a bell around its neck, it still manages to bail up the odd bird (baby, I expect) and I do my best to discourage it with judicious applications of water if I happen to be watering the garden at the time.  It also has a most unfortunate habit of leaping upon geckos on the flyscreens over my windows and scaring me half to death, and ripping rents in the screens into the bargain.




The wee lass in this video had a creative solution to a similar problem:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFiLvb3babs


----------



## DocK (7 January 2013)

cynic said:


> The wee lass in this video had a creative solution to a similar problem:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFiLvb3babs






Believe me, I've been tempted!  They are excellent neighbours in all other respects though, so I'm practicing the virtue of tolerance - or at least the virtue of silence re their cat within their hearing


----------



## burglar (7 January 2013)

cynic said:


> The wee lass in this video had a creative solution to a similar problem:




Yah got me too!


----------



## Julia (7 January 2013)

DocK said:


> yellow-flowered sterile hybrid, involving Lantana camara and Lantana montevidensis (Photo: Sheldon Navie
> 
> It's the hybrid version, sold as non-spreading and sterile.  It has been in my garden for at least 5 years and has not spread at all.  I don't have pets - and it certainly does not seem to offend the neighbour's cat - unfortunately.



"sold as" is the operative phrase.  Nurseries are more interested in making money than protecting the environment.  Spreading in this context usually refers more to the fact that birds carry the seeds and drop them throughout the broader environment, where the plant is a particular pest in agricultural land.


----------



## DocK (7 January 2013)

Julia said:


> "sold as" is the operative phrase.  Nurseries are more interested in making money than protecting the environment.  Spreading in this context usually refers more to the fact that* birds carry the seeds *and drop them throughout the broader environment, where the plant is a particular pest in agricultural land.




But that's the point I was making, Julia - it doesn't produce seeds.  It's a hybrid that has been bred to be sterile, non-seed producing and innocuous enough to use for landscaping purposes.   Here's a link if you're really interested - http://waterwhendry.blogspot.com.au/2007/08/lantana-multiplicity-personified.html 
and another:
http://www.outwestgardening.com/previousplants/lantananewgold.html


> So, now comes the REALLY BIG IMPROVEMENT. The latest round of Lantanas are varieties that are sterile. They don’t produce seeds, so they aren’t a problem with the weed thing. And since they don’t produce seeds, they keep flowering like crazy! From the first touch of warm weather right up until frost these new varieties keep flowering with all of the energy of a run away freight train.
> 
> The best of the bunch is a variety called ‘New gold’. Lantana ‘New Gold’ gets about 15” to 20” tall & up to 4’ across. With its rich butter gold coloring, compact habit & non-stop flowering, it’s a show stopper. It gets by on less water than most plants. The hotter it gets, the better it flowers. Oh, and did I mention that it drives butterflies crazy!


----------



## Julia (7 January 2013)

DocK said:


> But that's the point I was making, Julia - it doesn't produce seeds.  It's a hybrid that has been bred to be sterile, non-seed producing and innocuous enough to use for landscaping purposes.   Here's a link if you're really interested -



Sounds reasonable, so I was sufficiently interested to contact DAFF and speak to one of their plant biosecurity officers.

His advice is that all varieties are a Class 3 Weed.
He offered this link which you might like to read.
http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/documents/Biosecurity_EnvironmentalPests/IPA-Lantana-PP34.pdf

Re the cat, I had a similar problem.  The feline concerned is very bold.  It went in through another neighbour's open back door, jumped up on the table and ate the food on there.
It comes in here in the middle of the night.  My dog immediately knows it's there and loudly expresses her outrage. As a result I and all the other neighbours are woken up.  

Eventually I went to the council and brought home a cat trap, a large cage into which you place some cat-tasty food.  The cat is supposed to follow its nose into the back of the cage to the food, in the process tripping the slider which blocks its egress.

I faithfully put the food out over several nights.  Untouched.  Then about 1am there was a loud slamming of metal, some outraged yelling from the cat, and the cat obviously very much caught.  It's yowling quietened down quite quickly and we could all go back to sleep.  At dawn, I felt sorry for the creature, thought it might be thirsty, knew I couldn't get the council to collect it until 8am, so went out with very shallow container of water to slip under the door which I raised by about 3cm.   Well, the cat was a lot smarter than I was.  Before I knew what had happened there was a mighty hiss and it must have got a foreleg in the tiny gap, pushed it up and was gone in a flash, a second later sitting smugly on the fence staring me down.

It seems to have had enough of a fright, however, to have stayed away since.


----------



## DocK (7 January 2013)

Julia said:


> Sounds reasonable, so I was sufficiently interested to contact DAFF and speak to one of their plant biosecurity officers.
> 
> His advice is that all varieties are a Class 3 Weed.
> He offered this link which you might like to read.
> http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/documents/Biosecurity_EnvironmentalPests/IPA-Lantana-PP34.pdf



I concede.  That article covers aspects I was unaware of, namely:







> Despite being sold and marketed as ‘sterile’ plants, research indicates some ornamental lantana varieties have the ability to set seed and can spread vegetatively. They also produce some viable pollen and have the potential to cross-pollinate with wild forms, creating new varieties that could naturalise in the environment.



 I was genuinely mistaken in my belief that my plants posed no problem to the environment.  I grew up in a little country town in Qld and would not willingly do anything to jeopardise our agriculture.  Having said that, I can't see any seeds on my plants, they have not spread within the near vicinity, and as I live on the Gold Coast and not a rural area I shall keep them as they brighten up my garden (and my mood) immensely.  I can live with the guilt.



Julia said:


> Re the cat, I had a similar problem.  The feline concerned is very bold.  It went in through another neighbour's open back door, jumped up on the table and ate the food on there.
> It comes in here in the middle of the night.  My dog immediately knows it's there and loudly expresses her outrage. As a result I and all the other neighbours are woken up.
> 
> Eventually I went to the council and brought home a cat trap, a large cage into which you place some cat-tasty food.  The cat is supposed to follow its nose into the back of the cage to the food, in the process tripping the slider which blocks its egress.
> ...




Very tempting.  If I didn't value the relationship I have with my neighbour I'd consider it, but if Mrs Neighbour happened to peek over the fence and spot a cat trap in my yard - I'd have to sell up and move:  In the meantime I'll continue to put the hose on it when the opportunity presents, and make obvious by my fairly loud "shoo" instructions that I would prefer she did something to contain it within her yard.


----------



## Julia (7 January 2013)

DocK said:


> I concede.  That article covers aspects I was unaware of, namely: I was genuinely mistaken in my belief that my plants posed no problem to the environment.



As a dedicated gardener of many decades, I couldn't count the number of times I've been taken in by claims by plant sellers.  Trees guaranteed to have a maximum height of three metres grow to five times that.  "Non-invasive" and it gets into everything within several metres, then drops its seed and you're getting rid of it for years afterwards. 

I'm forever removing unwanted plants that just arrive in my garden, presumably due to birds transporting either seeds or pollen.  The fruit bats are also a problem here as they eat stuff and then crap it everywhere.




> Very tempting.  If I didn't value the relationship I have with my neighbour I'd consider it, but if Mrs Neighbour happened to peek over the fence and spot a cat trap in my yard - I'd have to sell up and move:  In the meantime I'll continue to put the hose on it when the opportunity presents, and make obvious by my fairly loud "shoo" instructions that I would prefer she did something to contain it within her yard.



Agree that you wouldn't jeopardise a good neighbourly relationship.  The cat I was describing comes from half a block away and is a serial pest to multiple households.
I just related the anecdote more with a view to my stupidity than anything else.


----------



## burglar (8 January 2013)

Julia said:


> ... I just related the anecdote more with a view to my stupidity than anything else.




Your goal: To see the cat off!
VoilÃ !!
Nothing stupid in that.

Well off topic, though.


----------



## Ijustnewit (8 January 2013)

Could someone please tell me what this flower / plants is ? Have it in my garden and I've never seen one before .
Thanks in advance.


----------



## burglar (8 January 2013)

Ijustnewit said:


> Could someone please tell me what this flower (is?) ...



I'll hazard a guess! Dahlia (Harlequin?)





http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=dahlias&qs=AS&sk=AS6&FORM=QBIR&pq=dah&sc=8-3&sp=7&qs=AS&sk=AS6


----------



## Julia (8 January 2013)

burglar said:


> I'll hazard a guess! Dahlia



Yep.  Where are you, Ijustnewit?  I've never had any luck in coastal Qld with lovely perennial specimens such as you have found here, though grew a wide variety very successfully in Christchurch.
It's a tuber so you should be able to lift it when it dies off and divide up if you wanted to have it growing in more than one place.  What would be its enemy would be a wet summer which would rot the tuber.

It's beautiful.  I'm most envious.


----------



## Ijustnewit (8 January 2013)

Julia said:


> Yep.  Where are you, Ijustnewit?  I've never had any luck in coastal Qld with lovely perennial specimens such as you have found here, though grew a wide variety very successfully in Christchurch.
> It's a tuber so you should be able to lift it when it dies off and divide up if you wanted to have it growing in more than one place.  What would be its enemy would be a wet summer which would rot the tuber.
> 
> It's beautiful.  I'm most envious.




Thank You so much Julia and Burglar , I'm in Hobart but a former Queenslander so I'm really unfamiliar with many of the plants and flowers here. I seem to have some of those Proteas as well . Julia thank you for the info on how to divide these up ect. That would be great , but I'm no Peter Cundall but will give it a go when the time seems right.
Anyways back to the bush fire reports , no fires around me so staying on the lookout and praying for the less fortunate.


----------



## Ijustnewit (9 January 2013)

Hi again keen gardeners, I have another plant that needs a name . I'm trying to gather a list of plants that seemed to have survived the extreme heat and drought like conditions. Could it be another variety of Dhalia ? I don't want to go looking for tubers as there has been a few joe blakes hanging around.


----------



## Julia (9 January 2013)

Lovely shot with the bee on it, Ijustnewit.  It looks to me a bit like Scabiosa.  These are a smaller plant than most dahlias.   The foliage, also, isn't typical of dahlia.
Have a look at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g33oZ4lD3hc

Does that look similar to what you have?


----------



## Calliope (18 January 2013)

burglar said:


> I have used them in the past for a splash of summer colour.




Most of our most beautiful flowers are hybrids...especially the roses.

At this time of the year we have dozens of Buckinghamias in full display lining the footpaths in my locality.They are a wonderful footpath tree. but I think why there is not much comment on them, is because of their lack of colour. Imagine how magnificent they would look if their cascading fronds were the colour of the Flame Tree display. They would be really in your face.


----------



## burglar (19 January 2013)

Calliope said:


> ... At this time of the year we have dozens of Buckinghamias in full display lining the footpaths in my locality. ...



I found them sufficiently interesting to Google!





What Is Buckinghamias?
Buckinghamia is a small genus of flowering plants that belong to the Proteaceae family. The species habitats are in rainforest areas in northern Queensland, Australia. Naming of the genus was by Ferdinand von Mueller who did it in honour of Richard Grenville who was the Duke of Buckingham at that time.


----------



## burglar (23 January 2013)

It's already hot today!
And then tomorrow: Min 17 Max 38 Mostly sunny.


----------



## burglar (29 January 2013)

Self seeded! 







On the path:






In the garden:


----------



## Julia (29 January 2013)

Nice, burglar.  Portulaca is great for both colour and hardiness.  
Dock, that's something you'd probably like and which would fit in well amongst what I think I recall in your garden of rocky areas?


----------



## DocK (29 January 2013)

Julia said:


> Nice, burglar.  Portulaca is great for both colour and hardiness.
> Dock, that's something you'd probably like and which would fit in well amongst what I think I recall in your garden of rocky areas?




Yes - I think Mum has some and I might pinch a bit when next visiting.  I have some Pig Face in different colours which is OK, but not exactly thriving.  It was struggling with the dry - so will no doubt take off now as the garden has been well watered over the long weekend   The plain old blue-flowering evolvulus has done well in my garden - responds well to a good pruning.


----------



## burglar (5 February 2013)

Julia said:


> Petunias are tough enough to withstand this hot weather.  This one is "Raspberry Ripple".




This petunia, my latest acquisition, is "Cherry Tart"!
It comes from a background of neglect and is in my 
Intensive Care Unit for a few days.


----------



## burglar (15 February 2013)

burglar said:


> View attachment 50183
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Many seeds have sprouted. (I count them every night!)

Last year I had them under shade cloth and managed only 9 survivors!
This year I brought them indoors and there is 86 sprouted.

I will change from _premium potting mix_ to _seeding mix_


----------



## burglar (7 March 2013)

burglar said:


> ... This year, I brought them indoors ...




The seeding mix was working a treat until I ran out of space indoors.
I placed some sprouts outside with unexpected consequences.

Thirsty birds pulled up the sprouts to get to water under the seed trays! :

Two steps forward, one step back!


----------



## Ijustnewit (11 March 2013)

Hi Julia and Burglar and other flower fans,

I have another plant that needs a name , it seems to be some kind of lily thing . It's sprouted up and flowered in the last 3 weeks despite one of the hottest and driest summers ever here in Hobart. Thanks in advance IJN.


----------



## Julia (11 March 2013)

Ijustnewit said:


> Hi Julia and Burglar and other flower fans,
> 
> I have another plant that needs a name , it seems to be some kind of lily thing . It's sprouted up and flowered in the last 3 weeks despite one of the hottest and driest summers ever here in Hobart. Thanks in advance IJN.



Hi IJN, I'm not absolutely sure but I think it's one of the Asiatic lilies.  Gorgeous colour.  Does it have any perfume?


----------



## Ijustnewit (12 March 2013)

Julia said:


> Hi IJN, I'm not absolutely sure but I think it's one of the Asiatic lilies.  Gorgeous colour.  Does it have any perfume?




Wow thanks so much Julia , it has very little perfume and the bees are not interested in it. I guess it makes up for it in the spectacular colour. Your help is fantastic , I really admire your knowledge. I'm trying to learn from the local plant sellers at the weekend flea markets but there is always something in this garden that brings new questions.

cheers
ijn


----------



## burglar (20 April 2013)

Lost interest?
No way!!
Just haven't had anything spectacular in the garden since the heatwave.

An Oxtongue, pictured, had lost it's soil.
Its roots exposed, it dried up and shrivelled.
I thought it was dead.

But I repotted it - with some premium potting mix - and watered it regularly.
Today, I was rewarded with _the green shoots of recovery_. 
Not just mum, but three daughters too!!


----------



## burglar (20 April 2013)

Ijustnewit said:


> ... I have another plant that needs a name , it seems to be some kind of lily thing ...



@Ijustnewit I found this and thought it was of interest:

http://www.pwk.resteddoginn.ca/produce.php

http://www.pwk.resteddoginn.ca/acapulco.php


----------



## midou7172 (6 May 2013)

Hello Burglar, 

I am surprised with these photos, flowers, etc.. I thought that you are one of those guys in front of monitors, watching graphs, calculating "matrices", looking for trend all day!!

Nice!!! good job!


----------



## burglar (8 May 2013)

midou7172 said:


> Hello Burglar,
> 
> I am surprised with these photos, flowers, etc.. I thought that you are one of those guys in front of monitors, watching graphs, calculating "matrices", looking for trend all day!!
> 
> Nice!!! good job!




Hi midou,

Yes. When I invest time and funds in my garden, I am rewarded with growth.


----------



## burglar (14 August 2013)

burglar said:


> Lost interest?
> No way!!
> Just haven't had anything spectacular in the garden since the heatwave. ...




I have had some good subjects in the garden but the light has been very poor.
As a result of Catastrophic Climate Change, most days have been overcast or raining.


----------



## burglar (18 August 2013)

burglar said:


> I have had some good subjects in the garden but the light has been very poor.
> As a result of Catastrophic Climate Change, most days have been overcast or raining.








At last I have a subject with good light.
But wait, it's a weed. Oxalis aka soursobs!

And it's not my garden.
It's a vineyard. Not just any vineyard.

It belongs to my brother.
Yes, he makes wine.
Robert Parker rates his Shiraz at 93



> 90 - 95:
> An outstanding wine of exceptional complexity and character. In short, these are terrific wines.



re robertparkerpoints


----------



## Ijustnewit (1 September 2013)

All things Spring on the hottest day of the new season !!


----------



## Julia (1 September 2013)

So gorgeous, Ijustnewit.  I think you're in Tasmania?  That's one of the great advantages of a cold climate, being able to grow these wonderful spring bulbs.  Thanks so much for the great photos.  They bring back so many memories of my Christchurch gardens, and I can almost smell that perfume.


----------



## Julia (14 September 2013)

I quite like jumbly, mixed flowers.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## waza1960 (15 September 2013)

My Wisteria is usually at its best this time of year


----------



## DocK (25 September 2013)

Plant or weed?

I have a couple of succulent looking plants that must have spread from neighbour's garden.  One has recently sprouted this flower/seed head.  Is anyone able to identify it for me?


----------



## skc (25 September 2013)

This is an old photo... planted this shortly after my daughter's birth. She shares the same name.





I think she is mesmerisingly beautiful...


----------



## Julia (25 September 2013)

Just gorgeous, skc.  Irises are one of my favourite flowers, so graceful.


----------



## skc (25 September 2013)

Julia said:


> Just gorgeous, skc.  Irises are one of my favourite flowers, so graceful.




Yes they are... although my 2 year old daughter is about as far removed from graceful as possible.


----------



## Ijustnewit (27 September 2013)

Not really flowers , but mother nature's carpet. Moss laden fire trails at 400 meters above sea level on my side of Mount Wellington Park Hobart.


----------



## Whiskers (28 September 2013)

waza1960 said:


> My Wisteria is usually at its best this time of year
> View attachment 54387




I like your style waza, the use of natural shade and privacy with the wisteria and palms etc to make the garden very practical... but I might be inclined to get a chainsaw to some of those tall gums nearby. Are they close enough to damage your property if they fall, or spread a fire to your house?


----------



## burglar (28 September 2013)

DocK said:


> ... One has recently sprouted this flower/seed head.  Is anyone able to identify it for me?




Sorry DocK, 

Do you live near Botanic Gardens?
I'm thinking they might be helpful.


----------



## Whiskers (28 September 2013)

Ijustnewit said:


> Hi Julia and Burglar and other flower fans,
> 
> I have another plant that needs a name , it seems to be some kind of lily thing . It's sprouted up and flowered in the last 3 weeks despite one of the hottest and driest summers ever here in Hobart. Thanks in advance IJN.
> 
> ...




I've got one very similar, red, but with a broader flower petal.

Do they send up long green leaves from the bulb at ground level in spring, die back and the flower pops up later on a hollow leafless stem?

I think mine is called a Surprise Lilly.


----------



## Whiskers (28 September 2013)

DocK said:


> View attachment 54500
> 
> Plant or weed?
> 
> I have a couple of succulent looking plants that must have spread from neighbour's garden.  One has recently sprouted this flower/seed head.  Is anyone able to identify it for me?




I think I might know it burglar.

Not sure, but it Looks a lot like Mother-of-millions.

Flower, weed, both. One of those that started out as an ornamental but proliferates anywhere it is spread.


----------



## Whiskers (28 September 2013)

burglar said:


> I have had some good subjects in the garden but the light has been very poor.
> As a result of Catastrophic Climate Change, most days have been overcast or raining.




Struth, that's where it all went. I haven't put a mark on my rain chart since 22nd June, until a couple of days ago, 4mm. Desperately waiting for rain to brighten things up a bit. Not even the weeds are flowering here .


----------



## sptrawler (28 September 2013)

Whiskers said:


> Struth, that's where it all went. I haven't put a mark on my rain chart since 22nd June, until a couple of days ago, 4mm. Desperately waiting for rain to brighten things up a bit. Not even the weeds are flowering here .




South East Queensland, you shouldn't have to wait long before the floods come.


----------



## burglar (28 September 2013)

DocK said:


> Plant or weed?




Hi Dock, 

It seems that whiskers has a clue!

mother-of-millions


----------



## burglar (28 September 2013)

Whiskers said:


> ... Not even the weeds are flowering here .



Hi Whiskers,

Struth! 
We've got next year's weeds coming up this year!


----------



## Whiskers (28 September 2013)

burglar said:


> Hi Dock,
> 
> It seems that whiskers has a clue!
> 
> mother-of-millions




That's the one burglar. I'm fairly sure it's probably from the mother-of-millions family, maybe not the original native, but quite likely some hybrid of it.

Dock, if you could provide a close up of the base of the plant I may be able to be more certain if you are not good at plant ID.


----------



## Whiskers (28 September 2013)

burglar said:


> Hi Whiskers,
> 
> Struth!
> We've got next year's weeds coming up this year!




That 4mm of rain seems just enough for next years pests to emerge here and go on a mating orgy before heaps new larvae return to the soil. Swarms of Damn cane grub beetles, I think their proper name is Brown Cockchafer. The lavae eats the life out of plants by chewing off their roots. Plays havoc with pot plants also.

Not uncommon to plant out seedling or pot plants and find a dirty fat cane grub (known by other names elsewhere) sitting under the plant.

Photos from internet


----------



## Whiskers (29 September 2013)

DocK said:


> View attachment 54500
> 
> Plant or weed?
> 
> I have a couple of succulent looking plants that must have spread from neighbour's garden.  One has recently sprouted this flower/seed head.  Is anyone able to identify it for me?




Further update: this hybrid is Bryophyllum daigremontianum X delagoense (Mother-of-Millions hybrid) - weed ... from http://www.flickr.com/photos/arthur_chapman/4972868384/in/photostream/ looks very similar. 

Natural hybrids, other domesticated hybrids and different growing conditions can look a bit different again .


----------



## Julia (29 September 2013)

Yes, that's what I know as Mother of Millions also.  It invades coastal land like a plague and is very hard to eradicate.  I'm finding it a bit hard to see it as very like the plant in Dock's photo which, at first glance from the top, looked like a Yucca flower, but overall form is nothing like Yucca.

The weed as shown in photo above is about 40 - 50cm high and  has the distinctive pinkish 'flowers'.  What height is your plant, Dock?  Hard to tell but looks larger in the photo.


----------



## DocK (29 September 2013)

Many thanks Whiskers & Burglar - I think my unidentified plant probably is a hybrid of mother-of-millions.  The flower on mine seemed a little more pinkish rather than the red in your photo, but it does seem very close.  This is a close-up of the leaves on mine:




The flower spike is about 30cm high, and the flower head about 10cm - so that seems to fit with the description of mother-of-millions also.  It certainly has spread in a short time, so will have to eradicate it and keep on top of any new plants that pop up.


----------



## DocK (29 September 2013)

Much nicer than the invader from next door is this little beauty that is the first of last years bulbs to bloom:




Now if only we'd get some rain!  We had a little rain with 10 minutes of hail a couple of weeks ago, but nothing prior for 2 - 3 months!  Seems like we Qlders are always complaining of either never-ending rain or a drought


----------



## DocK (29 September 2013)

Julia said:


> Yes, that's what I know as Mother of Millions also.  It invades coastal land like a plague and is very hard to eradicate.  I'm finding it a bit hard to see it as very like the plant in Dock's photo which, at first glance from the top, looked like a Yucca flower, but overall form is nothing like Yucca.
> 
> The weed as shown in photo above is about 40 - 50cm high and  has the distinctive pinkish 'flowers'.  What height is your plant, Dock?  Hard to tell but looks larger in the photo.




Thanks Julia - I'm not a very good photographer, and it's a bit difficult to get a photo of the entire thing just with my mobile phone.  It's certainly not as large as it appeared in my first photo.


----------



## Whiskers (29 September 2013)

DocK said:


> Many thanks Whiskers & Burglar - I think my unidentified plant probably is a hybrid of mother-of-millions.  The flower on mine seemed a little more pinkish rather than the red in your photo, but it does seem very close.  This is a close-up of the leaves on mine:
> View attachment 54606
> View attachment 54607
> 
> ...




DocK, I finally found my old QDPI Weeds in Qld handbook. It makes it easier to identify and find names for weeds. It calls it Live-leaf (Bryophyllum spp.) and lists three main varieties.

I can't get a decent readable copy of the page and the QDPI website only has a picture of the typical wild version, but http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalanchoe_sect._Bryophyllum  ...Goethe Plant, looks very much like the hybrid variation in your pic.

They were common in my brand parents garden and newer variations are quite attractive and effective for ground cover in new gardens, but yes they need to be bordered in or maintained a bit otherwise they can spread and take over quite easily.


----------



## burglar (29 September 2013)

DocK said:


> ... this little beauty ...




Do you know how blessed you are?


----------



## Whiskers (2 October 2013)

Flowers are nice... nicer if they smell good ... even nicer still if I can eat the bastards after all the effort I put into looking after the little sods :... ie when the flowers develop into something I can eat. 

Looks like I'm gonna be blessed with a decent crop of mangoes this year, mainly a consequence of a dry winter as the flowers were setting fruit.

Citrus always smells nice in flower... and fresh juice is much nicer than the bought stuff.


----------



## cynic (2 October 2013)

I never thought that much of flowers until I got some bees in my hive. 

My bees love flowers.

So now I love flowers (the friend of my friend is also my friend)!

It's amazing how having bees in one's hive can enable one to appreciate nature's beauty!


----------



## burglar (3 October 2013)

cynic said:


> I never thought that much of flowers until I got some bees in my hive ...




To bee or not to bee, that is the question!


----------



## cynic (4 October 2013)

burglar said:


> To bee or not to bee, that is the question!




Some posters need to learn when to buzz off and just let it BEE!

Ohh! I forgot whose thread this was - apologies! 
Buzzing off!


----------



## Boggo (4 October 2013)

cynic said:


> I never thought that much of flowers until I got some bees in my hive.
> 
> My bees love flowers.
> 
> ...




My father was an apiarist, his weekend hobby which he was very proud of.
Amazing little creatures, he had 24 hives at one point when we were kids.

He taught us lots about their behaviour, drones, queen bees, bar frames, section frames and extractors etc.
Got a few stings too but learned how to get them out quickly without squeezing them.


----------



## pixel (4 October 2013)

Whiskers said:


> Flowers are nice... [...].. even nicer still if I can eat the bastards after all the effort I put into looking after the little sods :
> 
> Citrus always smells nice in flower... and fresh juice is much nicer than the bought stuff.




I can sooo relate to you, Whiskers 
And I find it nicer still if I can *DRINK* the fruit. Try mixing these little beauties with some sugar, water, and add Champagne yeast ... then just wait, and the result will be eminently potable :





here is the recipe: http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques9.asp


----------



## cynic (5 October 2013)

Boggo said:


> My father was an apiarist, his weekend hobby which he was very proud of.
> Amazing little creatures, he had 24 hives at one point when we were kids.
> 
> He taught us lots about their behaviour, drones, queen bees, bar frames, section frames and extractors etc.
> Got a few stings too but learned how to get them out quickly without squeezing them.




Yes - truly fascinating creatures! 

I could almost swear that mine are telepathic. 

Visitors to my property have often complained of being stung, however, even when mowing the grass and weeds around the tree stump upon which my beehive is situated, I am never stung by them. 

I think they've recognised my place within their heirarchy.


----------



## burglar (6 October 2013)

Word of the day!

Apiculturist:

a·pi·cul·ture ( p -k l ch r). n. The raising and care of bees for commercial or
agricultural purposes.


----------



## Boggo (6 October 2013)

cynic said:


> Yes - truly fascinating creatures!
> 
> Visitors to my property have often complained of being stung, however, even when mowing the grass and weeds around the tree stump upon which my beehive is situated, I am never stung by them.




I have seen evidence of that on many occasions. My father would seldom get stung but if anyone else went near them they would always find the bit of skin that was exposed.


----------



## Boggo (7 October 2013)

Keep planting those flowers folks...
http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/food/bees-on-brink-of-extinction/story-fneuz8wn-1226734215228


----------



## Ijustnewit (8 October 2013)

An explosion of Spring Colour , sorry I don't know the plant name but have them everywhere in the gardens with various different colours.




And two unusual varieties of Tulip


----------



## Julia (8 October 2013)

Top one is an azalea.  Great colour.


----------



## pixel (8 October 2013)

Julia said:


> Top one is an azalea.  Great colour.




bottom one shows two tulips.
The one in front is really an exotic specimen, with the frayed petal tips. (I don't suppose you took the pinking shears to them, did you? : )


----------



## Tink (8 October 2013)

Yes its very pretty this time of year, all the colours in the garden.
I like azaleas too, very nice, as well as camellias.

In the bottom photo, on the left, the shoots/leaves look like a hydrangea, I like those also.
I lost one of mine last year, and I think I have managed to strike a new plant from a cutting.


----------



## burglar (11 October 2013)

This one popped out this morning!


----------



## burglar (26 October 2013)




----------



## DocK (29 October 2013)

My local Bunnings were selling a new "Sunpatiens" which apparently could take full sun and humidity.  I've enjoyed New Guinea impatiens in a shady spot in the past, and they did well until a drought hit...

I decided to give this new variety a try in a spot that gets morning shade and afternoon sun - the opposite conditions to those that I'd usually consider for an impatiens.  So far, so good - although it is being lightly watered morning and afternoon.  If I'd known how well they'd do I'd have put in more of them - may find room for some yet.


----------



## Ijustnewit (31 October 2013)

burglar said:


> Word of the day!
> 
> Apiculturist:
> 
> ...




One common variety garden bee today in Hobart




And the big bomber the introduced Tasmanian Bumble bee , this one about 1 inch in length . How they get off the ground is a miracle.


----------



## burglar (1 January 2014)

In the rain!


----------



## pixel (2 January 2014)

For the first time in 7 years, our cactus presented 8 flowers before Christmas: one or two a week, each lasting just a couple of hours. If anybody know its name - I don't, even though I scoured various websites and catalogues.


----------



## Ijustnewit (2 January 2014)

Wow , pixel ! Worth the wait for sure . Glorious colours


----------



## burglar (2 January 2014)

Hi pixel,

The resolution of your photography is awesome.
Is it done on a mobile phone?

My sister would say your choice of colour is "intense".
But I am guessing it wasn't in flower when you acquired it.


----------



## pixel (3 January 2014)

burglar said:


> Hi pixel,
> 
> The resolution of your photography is awesome.
> Is it done on a mobile phone?
> ...




Thanks for the compliment, Burglar;
No, I don't take photos with a phone. I got myself a Kodak Max Z990 that captures the colours absolutely "true". All I have to do is crop the result for publication.
And you're right - we didn't see any flower when we acquired the cactus. It's still in a (rather large) pot, tree-like, and about 5ft high.

Here is another succulent: a groundcover in our backyard; the flower is about half an inch in diameter.




same photo, cropped, denoised and deblurred:


----------



## pixel (5 January 2014)

pixel said:


> For the first time in 7 years, our cactus presented 8 flowers before Christmas: one or two a week, each lasting just a couple of hours. If anybody know its name - I don't, even though I scoured various websites and catalogues.




I finally found it. And the news isn't good 
Its botanical name is "Opuntia Spinosior", and it's a declared weed. (Thanks for the hint, Ted.)

So I better keep it in its pot and make sure it doesn't escape.

The previous owner also left us another potted cactus, flowering yellow out of flat sections. 
Found that also to be a declared weed; Queenslanders know it as "Prickly Pear". 

*PS: Just found out the "Opuntia Spinosior" is NOT PROHIBITED at all in Western Australia. Even the Prickly Pear is only Prohibited North of the 26th Parallel.*


----------



## Ijustnewit (6 March 2014)

Despite a near record hot Summer and hardly a drop of rain these little guys are showing some Autumn colour.


----------



## McLovin (6 March 2014)

Picked up a couple of dahlia tubers a couple of months ago. They've come out pretty nicely.


----------



## burglar (6 March 2014)

McLovin said:


> Picked up a couple of dahlia tubers a couple of months ago ...





Did you know they would be this intense colour?


----------



## McLovin (6 March 2014)

burglar said:


> Did you know they would be this intense colour?




Yeah, I saw what they looked like before I bought.. I'm a pretty lazy gardener, but dahlias are so easy to grow and they come in such a wide variety and look pretty amazing when they bloom. Always worth planting a few for the summer.


----------



## burglar (12 August 2014)

The house is sold!
Property is subdivided and now overgrown.
The Cootamundra Wattle still looks magnificent.


I had pulled up all the bulbs.
Three-quarters went to a friend's garden.

I potted the rest.
Now moved in with a neighbour.
All the pots lining the courtyard.

So, how's your flowers, Pops?
Forlorn.



P.S. My friend gave me visiting rights! Yay!


----------



## Julia (13 August 2014)

burglar said:


> The house is sold!
> Property is subdivided and now overgrown.
> The Cootamundra Wattle still looks magnificent.
> 
> ...



Burglar, I know how much your garden meant to you from the many photos you posted.  Sad to leave what you've put so much love and energy into.
Gardens are meant to be shared imo so perhaps there's comfort in knowing your efforts will give someone else pleasure.


----------



## burglar (13 August 2014)

Julia said:


> Burglar, I know how much your garden meant to you from the many photos you posted.  Sad to leave what you've put so much love and energy into.
> Gardens are meant to be shared imo so perhaps there's comfort in knowing your efforts will give someone else pleasure.




Take joy in the little things.
For me gardening and music.

And there is always the Botanical Gardens!! So all good!


----------



## Ijustnewit (13 August 2014)

Burglar , thanks for the photos , information and above all sharing.  Lets hope your green thumb finds some greener pastures.
I was just thinking of this thread this afternoon actually , the Spring blossoms on the fruit trees are out already . The magnolias are also waking up from what has actually been a reasonably warm Winter. It's going to be a colourful but warm Spring and Summer here in Hobart town.

Cheers
IJN


----------



## burglar (13 August 2014)

Ijustnewit said:


> ... Spring blossoms on the fruit trees are out already . The magnolias are also waking up from what has actually been a reasonably warm Winter ...




Second year running, the almond blossom is out early.


----------



## Ijustnewit (14 December 2014)

Time for this years run of late Spring early Summer bloomers. They are enjoying today's near 30 degree temps , a bit different to last weekends 16 degree days. Anyway's something to brighten up all those other polictal discussion threads.


----------



## Julia (14 December 2014)

There's nothing like bright, smiling colours in a garden, and I so agree about the pleasant diversion from the woeful political situation.  I'll have a look at some of my recent photos too.

Thanks for sharing them IJNI.  What are they?
Both are familiar but I can't come up with any names.


----------



## Ijustnewit (14 December 2014)

The really big ones are Proteas but I don't know which variety , and the yellow ones seem like some sort of succulents ? 
I'm not much of a true gardener I guess , but that's the fun I think. I enjoy the the wonders that happen to pop up and really spend those deep moments just looking at them for what they are. It's a real " Zen " moment.
Glad you like them 
cheers
IJN


----------



## Julia (14 December 2014)

Ijustnewit, a few in exchange:


----------



## pixel (15 December 2014)

pixel said:


> I finally found it. And the news isn't good



Our other potted cactus, a "Prickly Pear", has also been flowering again.


----------



## noirua (3 June 2021)




----------



## noirua (16 April 2022)

How to grow Dahlias in Pots | Nurseries Online
					

You can grow Dahlias in pots, and they will produce great flowers, choose the right dahlia and the right pot . We show you how to do it.




					www.nurseriesonline.com.au
				








	

		
			
		

		
	
Winter flowering Qualup Bells


----------



## noirua (5 July 2022)




----------

